# Marysville reservoir Ice fishing?



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Seems like a great place to do it, wondering if anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

On Marysville fire facebook says that they do not allow ice fishing not sure if this is a city code or state


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmm I don’t think they would be super strict though, I’m definitely trying sometime. The signs there say nothing about Ice so I will go for it


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

If you walked to the back out of sight they would never know have thought about it fished in the fall the perch are about a year away from being good all out the same 5 6 inch


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Marysville codified ordinance doesn't specifically address "ice" fishing, however it does restrict fishing to banks and boats.
(1) Recreational fishing is permitted twenty-four (24) hours a day seven (7) days a week from the dikes of the Marysville Upground Reservoir and from boats that are in compliance with the provisions of this Chapter.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

fischer86 said:


> If you walked to the back out of sight they would never know have thought about it fished in the fall the perch are about a year away from being good all out the same 5 6 inch


There’s some good ones in there tho ive caught some eaters


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Walking to the back part tho is a good idea but i hope I can endure this lovely weather


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

So, it says no but you're going to do it anyway, brilliant ?!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

A Fish is a fish


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

T-180 said:


> So, it says no but you're going to do it anyway, brilliant ?!!


And if they wanted no one to Ice fish there wouldn’t they have a sign there or won’t it be on the rules of their website?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You could contact the city & make sure if you're interested in being legal.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Josh Shields Union County GW said No to ice fishing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

There was a post on Facebook about some guys getting escorted off of Marysville res recently by the police........ was that you?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

NO Not ME,,, one of my buddies asked him this summer when we were fall fishing. he said no ice fishing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

carp said:


> NO Not ME,,, one of my buddies asked him this summer when we were fall fishing. he said no ice fishing.


Sorry, was not directed at you. The original poster seemed like he was determined to try it one way or another.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

No wasnt me


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I dont understand why? Lima, Findlay, Fostoria, Van Wert, Springfield, Columbus, Reservoirs all allow ice - fishing.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

carp said:


> I dont understand why? Lima, Findlay, Fostoria, Van Wert, Springfield, Columbus, Reservoirs all allow ice - fishing.


He must be a uptight guy. The Resivor rules seem not to be discussed by a group or community but more rather one guy or a couple. A Monarchy LOL


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not one guy at all, the city of Marysville decides the rules. If it wasn't for Josh Shields, the GW for Union Co., there wouldn't be any fishing, boating etc., so you sure as heck shouldn't be calling him out !!! Go to council & ask questions or email someone on it. Maybe a sportsman effort to get it changed is in order, if you want to make change.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I never said anyone specific? Just saying they seem to be uptight about it


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

carp said:


> I dont understand why? Lima, Findlay, Fostoria, Van Wert, Springfield, Columbus, Reservoirs all allow ice - fishing.


Fairly certain ice - fishing is prohibited within Columbus City Limits, at least on the Reserviors.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

When I called the City of Columbus, they told me it was legal.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I was talking Alum, Buckeye, and the several others in and around Columbus. I'm sure if approached the right way, people could change the No ice fishing rule. But Ive heard its because of drawing water down after the ice forms? So safety reason for all sportsman and citizens.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Just put a call into the Marysville city safety director and parks and rec. Will update when I get a return call on ice fishing.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Response from the City of Marysville: We do not allow ice-fishing and posted signs today to notify people. We cant allow because as water is used it creates a void. Reference chapter 952 of the city code for a complete set of rules.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Even if I hide around the corner?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just don't call for help when you fall through : )


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

As stated above, Mville reservoir is a source water reservoir. If water is drawn out, ice can become unsafe. I really think Shields, the city, and the ODNR are doing great work to make that place an awesome fishery for us. Recreation isn't the purpose of that lake, so be happy for what we're getting. There's plenty of other ice to fish. No 6" perch is worth dying over, or breaking the law over


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Don't worry about me. I have read a lot about ice fishing on the Internet and become an expert. I never travel onto the ice without all of the safety gear. I have a flotation device, length of rope, lightweight spud bar, and beer to warm me up if I get cold.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

carp said:


> Response from the City of Marysville: We do not allow ice-fishing and posted signs today to notify people. We cant allow because as water is used it creates a void. Reference chapter 952 of the city code for a complete set of rules.


Don't really care one way or the other about this reservoir. However when I read stuff like "as water is used it creates a void" almost makes me dizzy. This isn't the first time I've heard this. Some of these "city planners" actually think as the water is drawn out the ice stays suspended above the surface of the water. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard through the grapevine that because of the closing of Killbuck. A lot of pressure was put on Marysville/DNR to try to build up the fishery there. I heard smallies and Walleyes on the long term plan there a few years ago not sure if that plan is still in action or not.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

The trout stocking program is going bananas! I must have missed the no ice fishing signs. Gonna have to wait til spring to catch the rest of the rainbows.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lou K said:


> The trout stocking program is going bananas! I must have missed the no ice fishing signs. Gonna have to wait til spring to catch the rest of the rainbows.


Keep your posts to Fairport...or Rocky River


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Keep your posts to Fairport...or Rocky River


I couldnt resist, living in Marysville.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> I heard through the grapevine that because of the closing of Killbuck. A lot of pressure was put on Marysville/DNR to try to build up the fishery there. I heard smallies and Walleyes on the long term plan there a few years ago not sure if that plan is still in action or not.


Seeing how those two places are 1.5 hrs apart, I'll put those rumors with the bigfoot ones.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lou K said:


> I couldnt resist, living in Marysville.


Trust me, I’m just jealous! Nice work!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I actually called the city of Marysville awhile ago back in May that the upground Reservoir looks like a good place for Smallies and they said they would bring word to the ODNR about it or whoever stocks it. Maybe he was just shoving it off but he seemed to consider it but I don’t know wear you get baby Smallies from. Very few hatchires have them and the ones they do they are like 7-9$ per fish.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever caught a Carp out of the reservoir? I will likely try fishing it this Spring/Summer with full on "euro tactics". I'm just wondering what to expect, if anything.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Went the other day and saw the no ice fishing signs. There were a few tracks on the ice though and possibly a few holes. A friend of mine said that his other friend Ice fished the Marysville and got a nice batch of Perch


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Vince™ said:


> This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever caught a Carp out of the reservoir? I will likely try fishing it this Spring/Summer with full on "euro tactics". I'm just wondering what to expect, if anything.


If there are any in there they are probably no bigger than a foot. I haven’t caught heard or seen any yet


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> If there are any in there they are probably no bigger than a foot. I haven’t caught heard or seen any yet


I would imagine that's due to the age of the reservoir? I see it opened for boating/fishing in 2016. Do you know how long it has been there prior to being open for boating/fishing?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah. I think the oldest it’s been with water is 2014. I’m not sure but if not then definitely 2015-2016. I think Carp are a long shot for it. But who knows that’s a lot of water to fish!


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

ErieEye said:


> Don't really care one way or the other about this reservoir. However when I read stuff like "as water is used it creates a void" almost makes me dizzy. This isn't the first time I've heard this. Some of these "city planners" actually think as the water is drawn out the ice stays suspended above the surface of the water. Absolutely amazing.


It does happen seen it at P-hill a few years back there was about a foot between the ice and water


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

These are a few pics just taken from one of our local upground reservoirs, fostoria reservoir 5 to be exact. This reservoir has been unused by the city for the entire winter. They just recently started pulling water out of this reservoir within the last few weeks. This reservoir has a solid 12" of ice on it. As you an see in the first picture as the reservoir is drawn down the ice will crack and lay on the rocks above the water line. The second picture shows a small point next to the launch ramp. The ice is laying on top of that point and follows the contour of the point down to the water.







The last picture is of a hole I drilled 15' off of the boat ramp. As you can see there is no void under the ice, water is at the top of the hole. Mind you they are actively pulling water out of this reservoir. This happens every year that we get safe ice without exception.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Vince™ said:


> This may be a shot in the dark, but has anyone ever caught a Carp out of the reservoir? I will likely try fishing it this Spring/Summer with full on "euro tactics". I'm just wondering what to expect, if anything.


Haven't seen any, but with being in eyesight of Mill Creek I'm sure plenty of them will end up in there. Lots of rip rap and very steep banks though, so not ideal habitat


----------

